
Iron Man’s Opening Weekend Box Office? $201mm Worldwide - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/05/iron-mans-opening-weekend-box-office-201mm-worldwide/
======
goofygrin
A few months ago friend of mine in the movie industry told me to buy MVL.

[http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chd...](http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chdet=1210044012359&chddm=24242&q=NYSE:MVL&);

Of course, I didn't have any money to put in the market at the time.

The good thing for MVL is that they are no longer just licensing their names,
but actually producing the films, so they get all the profits.

------
TrevorJ
Rightly so. With the appropriate suspension of belief, and a timely remind
that the story is, after all based on a comic book I found the movie very
enjoyable.

